# Painting Can Lighting Trims



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> You are wrong. I am not normally that blunt..and you can't order trims to match every color.


That's right you cannot, but painting them never looks good IMO.

BTW be blunt I'm cool with it..:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohio painter said:


> I should clarify that when i caulk the
> Rings it is on a repaint. The reason is because the ring / trim isnt flush on the textured ceiling and the gap gets full of dust dirt etc. some of the rings also start to drop out slightly.


I know what you're saying but down the road that could create problems for the next person working on them. Depending on the type of fixture and bulb replacement. I would try to fix the trim piece to fit tighter.

I will on occasion use drywall mud like caulk, and wipe around trim. Mostly on textured ceilings. But never caulk.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

On our basements we have installed the trims right after the texture is applied before it dries a few times with success. I asked an inspector yesterday about caulking the trims and he, "Not in my town." :laughing:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> That's it. Line them all up and let them have it. :thumbsup:


On smaller jobs, we have a rattle can or two made up with the appropriate paint and use that.


----------

